# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Tips Voorbereiden Intake Gesprek Geestelijke Gezondheids Zorg - Artikel

## Petra717

*Tips voorbereiden intake gesprek in de geestelijke gezondheid zorg.*

Als u (voor het eerst) hulp nodig hebt, kan uw (huis)arts u naar de GGZ verwijzen. U kunt er ook voor kiezen voor een vrijgevestigd psycholoog (1e lijns)/psychotherapeute (2elijns). 
*Verschil tussen vrijgevestigd hulp en de GGZ*
De intake bij vrijgevestigd praktijken werkt iets anders. Zo kies je dan je eigen praktijk en meld je jezelf aan bij de vrijgevestigd praktijk. Spreek je vaak direct met je behandelaar en stel je vaak met je behandelaar een behandelplan op. In de vrijgevestigd sector word er meer voorwaarden aan stabiliteit gesteld. Omdat dat de vrijgevestigd psychotherapeut in crisis beperkt hulp kan bieden. De onderstaande tips kunnen u ook helpen voorbereiden voor de eerste gesprekken bij vrijgevestigd hulp.

*Bij GGZ-instellingen gaat het meestal als volgt.* 
U ontvangt na de verwijsbrief een uitnodiging voor één of meer inventariserende gesprekken (onderzoek- en adviesgesprekken). Als u de Nederlandse taal niet voldoende beheerst, kunt u hierbij een beroep doen op een tolk. Met behulp van onderstaande tips kunt u uw eerste gesprek goed voorbereiden.

*Doel eerste gesprek*
Tijdens de eerste gesprekken wordt vastgesteld wat er aan de hand is. Hiermee is soms enige tijd gemoeid en het kan zijn dat er aanvullend onderzoek nodig is, bijvoorbeeld in de vorm van vragenlijsten of lichamelijk onderzoek. Nadat uw behandelaar een diagnose heeft gesteld, doen wij u een voorstel over de soort behandeling die voor u het meest geschikt is.

*Het is altijd handig om alles op te schrijven, vooraf en tijdens het gesprek. Dan kunt u tijdens het eerste gesprek altijd even kijken of u niets vergeten bent. Bovendien kunt u na het gesprek alles nog even rustig nalezen.*

*Wat kunt u vertellen?*
- Wat zijn uw klachten?
- Hoe lang heeft u die klachten al?
- Hoe/waardoor denkt u dat de klachten zijn ontstaan?
- Hebt u zelf al iets geprobeerd om de klachten af te laten nemen?

*Welke hulp wilt u?*
- Wat wilt u bereiken met uw behandeling? (Bijvoorbeeld: Wilt u inzicht in en/of wilt u een praktische oplossing voor uw klachten?)
- Wilt u dat uw partner, kinderen of ouders bij uw behandeling betrokken worden?
- Hoe lang denkt u behandeling nodig te hebben?
- Heeft u een voorkeur voor een individuele of groepsbehandeling?
- Wilt u een man of vrouw als hulpverlener?
- Op welke tijdstippen kunt u absoluut niet?

*Wat kunt u vragen?*
- Hoe gaat het nu verder?
- Zijn er wachttijden? Hoe lang?
- Wat denkt de hulpverlener dat er met u aan de hand is?
- Aan welke behandeling denkt de hulpverlener?
- Is er informatiemateriaal over uw klacht(en) en/of de behandeling?
- Is er een belangenvereniging voor mensen met dit soort klachten?
- Geeft de hulpverlener informatie over u door aan uw huisarts?

Na de intake, word er een behandel-voorstel gedaan Hier kunt u de volgende vragen over stellen.
*Wat kunt u vragen over uw behandeling?*
- Wat houdt de behandeling in?
- Wat wordt er van u verwacht?
- Wat kunt u van de hulpverlener verwachten?
- Waarom deze behandeling?
- Zijn er alternatieven? Wat gebeurt er als u zich niet laat behandelen?
- Wat zijn de risicos van de behandeling?
- Hoe lang duurt de behandeling?
- Wanneer en hoe vaak wordt besproken of de behandeling goed verloopt?
- Wat kost de behandeling?
- Wat moet u doen als het heel slecht met u gaat (crisis)?
- Wat gebeurt er als uw hulpverlener ziek is of vakantie heeft?


Het kan zijn dat GGZ u doorverwijst naar een andere instantie of ander onderdeel van GGZ.
*Wat kunt u vragen als u doorverwezen wordt?*
- Waarom vindt de hulpverlener dat een andere instantie u beter kan helpen?
- Geeft de hulpverlener informatie over u door aan de andere instantie? (N.B. Voor het doorgeven van informatie aan derden heeft de hulpverlener uw toestemming nodig.)

*Second opinion*
Als u het niet eens bent met de uitkomst van de intakegesprekken, kunt u een second opinion aanvragen. Een andere hulpverlener bekijkt dan nog een keer wat uw klachten zijn en wat hieraan gedaan kan worden. Dit kan een hulpverlener zijn van GGZ Leiden (Rivierduinen) maar ook van een andere organisatie. U kunt de wens om een second opinion bespreken met uw behandelaar.

*NB Voor de financiële kant van een second opinion, kunt u contact opnemen met uw ziektekostenverzekeraar. De kosten van een second opinion worden namelijk niet door alle verzekeraars vergoed.
Bij uw keuze voor vrijgevestigd hulp, is het handig om vergoeding van zorgverzekeraar goed na te vragen.
*

_Bron: ggzleiden.nl_

----------

